# Need Guidance - And Yes, Another Medical Thread



## RockyPioneer832 (Mar 7, 2017)

Greeting Fellow members of SS,

Currently Active Duty Officer and training for Combat Airman career fields within the Air Force - Special Tactics Officer (CCT), Combat Rescue Officer (PJ), and Air Liaison Officer (TACP). Unfortunately I face a dilemma which I have no control over which is my vision. I have myopia (nearsightedness) which is correctable to 20/15 (L) and 20/20 (R) with my glasses but the measurements are -8.00 diopters in the left eye and -9.00 diopters in the right eye. I also could not qualify for PRK/Lasik due to thin corneal tissue. I also deal with a bit of depth perception and am slightly color deficient in the green spectrum (Failed Ishihara Color Test) also have take the Cone Contrast Test . I have already completed the Class III Flight Physical and Ground Based Controller (GBC) Physicals and am in excellent physical fitness as well. Currently waiting for waivers, but am uncertain if they will be approved and would like to know if anyone within the community has had any success with this issue or can provide any suggestions on this problem.

I do not believe that this concerns impair me from being able to perform the tasks expected of me in these respective duties, but I am also aware of the fact that these impairments may make it difficult for the approving medical authority (AETC) to give the go ahead. There is the saying that "there is a waiver for everything", but I am a bit skeptical of that statement. I have also considered an Interservice Transfer to the Marine Corps and attempt Recon or MARSOC provided the opportunity is available. My discussion with a MARSOC recruiter and Medical Officer at 1st Marine Raider Battalion had confirmed that as long as Red/Green is visible and that vision is correctable to 20/20, MARSOC would be an option. I believe the same relaxation in standards also applies to Army SF. I am also considering a move to the Army, but that option will not be available until I become a Captain two years from now. 


For the experienced members of this forum or anyone in a situation similar to my own, any suggestions would be much appreciated. Much like everyone in this community, I do not wish to quit or abandon this dream of mine and hope that this goal is still attainable.

V/R

RockyPioneer832


----------

